# Has flatulent filtering underwear / Shreddies worked for anyone with LG?



## feelingross (Dec 2, 2018)

Very expensive but all the reviews seem pretty good.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I think many people have mentioned in previous posts that it absolutely did not work. I have also tried to, and found it disappointing. It only works for farts released at high velocity.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Didn't work for me


----------



## hellix (Mar 3, 2019)

It does not!!!!


----------



## Adeno7 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have one and it's not working


----------



## Finacure (Mar 23, 2019)

Nop... waste of money..


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Does not work.


----------

